# New to Smoking with Master-built electric Smoker



## dave ri (Jan 1, 2012)

Been using the forum for information for about 6 months but had a question this morning and became a member, forum seems to have a lot of knowledgeable and very friendly people. Happy and Proud to be a member.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE.

Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)

And happy new year


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Dave! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## im1986 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to have you around. I have the same smoker and it is awesome. Works great. 

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 1, 2012)

back Dave -


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...JJ


----------



## miamirick (Jan 1, 2012)

glad to have you


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------

